# doxy-t



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

a question for you guys that use doxy-t by dr colin walker ,

Is it normal for it to have a strong odour ?


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I have used last year and it worked great never really notice a strong odor. How long have you had it?


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

orock said:


> I have used last year and it worked great never really notice a strong odor. How long have you had it?


i have it about 8 months , it expires in another 2 months ,ive used it before , your right , its great stuff , just thought it smelled a bit strong when i opened it .


----------



## sadatkhan (May 9, 2012)

i don't have doxy-t drug in my place


----------

